# A little PVC



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy smokes! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey!!, Don't screw up that wire order.:laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

:laughing: Good grief! 

I like pic #2. I bet that was fun climbing all over. :thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

This is same job basement level 8 months ago it took one year just to get to the ground level we will start the overhead conduit next year .


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

It sucks walking on that rebar/conduit rats nest....you wear high boots? [9"]


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> It sucks walking on that rebar/conduit rats nest....you wear high boots? [9"]


It's all pain all day doing that.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Last job I did like that was almost 10 years ago....we built a new substation, but it only took a few months to get from dirt to deck.

I still remember the  pain


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A year in the dirt holy smokes son!


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

wow thats alot of PVC


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Leave room for the concrete.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Whatcha building?

Who has the final blessing that a conduit was not left out?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Who has the final blessing that a conduit was not left out?


**30 guys just backed up with their hands up shaking their heads** "Not me!"


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> **30 guys just backed up with their hands up shaking their heads** "Not me!"


 
:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love to see a set of prints for that project...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I would love to see a set of prints for that project...


It would take a while to digest what you are looking at, that's for sure.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Any derating concerns for stacked conduits in that concrete?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Any derating concerns for stacked conduits in that concrete?


Probably not but I bet the structural engineer **** himself the first time he looked at it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Probably not but I bet the structural engineer **** himself the first time he looked at it.


Yea, and that concrete is going to have be a little on the wet side in order to get it vibrated around all those conduits. I sure hope they are all tied down good.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Insane deck work! How did you deterimine your benchmark wall for pulling all stub up mesurents off of, servaors plotted it for you? Now I know why you said in previous text you kept smoking motors on greenlee super tuggers and the greenlee rep would come with his tail between his legs, bring you donuts and a loaner. You had mentioned the conduix puller out pulls all. I have been using the greenlee ut-10 two speed, it kicks some but compared to the little super tugger.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Yea, and that concrete is going to have be a little on the wet side in order to get it vibrated around all those conduits. I sure hope they are all tied down good.


Well ya we tie them down but when you have 6 feet of concrete the conduit becomes a ballast it will pick up the rebar off the bottom like a submarine so we fill them to the top with water . 
Simple water and its cheap there was 37000 feet of conduit in this matt just think of how much water it took lol.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome! Ive never been part of a job like that ad am envious and amazed at the same time!


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

I have done done some jobs with a ton of slab work, but this trumps them by far! Awesome work man I am envious. That's the type of job you look back on the rest of your life. Very cool.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Great work there piperunner! You live up to your name!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well glad you like the photos were all electricians here good to share what we do like seeing others work you get new ideas that way. I only do new construction from ground up to power up . Mostly two year to four years on one job thats all i have ever done since i started in the trade and never the same project they were all different .But i like electrical theory and helping out the younger guys With there bending issues or anything electrical


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well glad you like the photos were all electricians here good to share what we do like seeing others work you get new ideas that way. I only do new construction from ground up to power up . Mostly two year to four years on one job thats all i have ever done since i started in the trade and never the same project they were all different .But i like electrical theory and helping out the younger guys With there bending issues or anything electrical


Very nice man. The last 4 projects I've had the blessing (or curse) to be a General Foreman on were decks. I love the work but it's nice to do interiors for awhile LOL.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Insane deck work! How did you deterimine your benchmark wall for pulling all stub up mesurents off of, servaors plotted it for you? Now I know why you said in previous text you kept smoking motors on greenlee super tuggers and the greenlee rep would come with his tail between his legs, bring you donuts and a loaner. You had mentioned the conduix puller out pulls all. I have been using the greenlee ut-10 two speed, it kicks some but compared to the little super tugger.


Well to answer your questions we layout our work the CM contractor has a site crew layout man who shoots all the bench marks and column lines for footers columns grid but we do our own elevations and layouts off there column lines grid lines .
We also must check mechanical and plumbing & site elevations before we install . Greenlee or cable glider we used them but if you keep your conduit to the shortest length point to point it helps .

We use a sight level and the old string and tape measure and spend months looking at ways to route conduits before we start . No one lays out crap for us we do it. As far as the correct location iam the one who gets to make sure its installed correctly . Most jobs we change the engineered plans or contract drawings to correct the size of gear in electrical rooms and we find our routing no engineer does that for you .The only job they do is answer a RFI about what they screwed up at .

So i layout and design it draw it on paper then i sit down with our cad man and he makes the cad drawings and files so other contractors can view this online and talk to one another over the net all day adjusting there work and routes we all work together for months online also the engineers view this online .

It takes months to layout this job took 12 months to design the electrical rooms conduit routes you just dont come out and start running conduit 
and were still changing items due to bad drawings from engineer .





It sucks but if its wrong or not done to the letter iam the one who finds another place to work i design it and install it form the start to the day power goes on this is the site trailer home for the job .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well to answer your questions we layout our work the CM contractor has a site crew layout man who shoots all the bench marks and column lines for footers columns grid but we do our own elevations and layouts off there column lines grid lines .
> We also must check mechanical and plumbing & site elevations before we install . Greenlee or cable glider we used them but if you keep your conduit to the shortest length point to point it helps .
> 
> We use a sight level and the old string and tape measure and spend months looking at ways to route conduits before we start . No one lays out crap for us we do it. As far as the correct location iam the one who gets to make sure its installed correctly . Most jobs we change the engineered plans or contract drawings to correct the size of gear in electrical rooms and we find our routing no engineer does that for you .The only job they do is answer a RFI about what they screwed up at .
> ...


Nice job brother ! I've worked on several gas to electric cogeneration plants and know exactly what you mean about painstaking lay-out and coordination ! Not to mention the engineering is usually horrendous and you end up fixing their screw ups just to get the job done until you end up in court , lol ! The one I was on a year ago was like that . The engineer never did point to point drawings with the equipment vendors and refused to . It turned out to be a design / build between the EC and the vendors to make the job work ! Nightmare , but it got done .


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you attend the coordination meetings PR? Often we will send the Layout Foreman to the engineering coordination meetings. This gives him a much better perspective on the project and the men get to see what exactly is going on and have input into the D/B of the project. Again, great job man!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> Do you attend the coordination meetings PR? Often we will send the Layout Foreman to the engineering coordination meetings. This gives him a much better perspective on the project and the men get to see what exactly is going on and have input into the D/B of the project. Again, great job man!


Yes every morning we meet with all trades & engineers because on this job 
the plans are screwed . To many engineering firms one for electric 
one for structural one for mechcanical one for architects one for interior one for stage theater design they can not communicate with each other. This is not a design build project .
Were stuck with poor plans missing info bust on the drawings plus the 
electrical rooms nothing fits . We plan conduit routes for them we redesign electrical rooms for them we spend thousands of hours helping them to solve there incompetence but its really the citys fault due to minority participation contracts . Plus we must hire small contractors to work with us who never did anything but a photo mat before they basically cant do the work this size and whats going on today on most projects . Give the little guy a chance well no one gave us a chance we worked for years to build our shop screw them . I work with my crew sometimes when i can but i do the layout planning and field install it.
So we do the work while they watch us this is wasting tax money what a joke this is why were in dept in this country . LOL
Plus material is minority contracts you buy it thur three different companys and when it finally hits the job its not a complete order you needed because there small time and dont have it in stock what a freaken joke.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Yes every morning we meet with all trades & engineers because on this job
> the plans are screwed . To many engineering firms one for electric
> one for structural one for mechcanical one for architects one for interior one for stage theater design they can not communicate with each other. This is not a design build project .
> Were stuck with poor plans missing info bust on the drawings plus the
> ...


Yep ! In the last 20 years the efficiency of construction in general has progressively gotten worse ! Poor engineering , construction management firms that only know how to look at a job schedule and point fingers . The engineers are almost never held accountable and ultimately most of the blame ends up in the contractors lap ! It's amazing any sizable job gets built , lol !


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

I think its going to get bad in the future for construction . Were all estimating with computer programs today no common sense its a set amount of time per task or sub job . But it doesnt take into account the changes made like safety today is so restrictive you basically can not perform you work in the estimated time . Workers are slower in any task given plus it maybe me but the work force today do not move fast enough for me . Sorry but it is what it is i see lazy no common sense in the door with eight and the gate attitudes . I see people come and go faster then 10 years ago no one wants to work today hard. And i see the owners of companys who dont respect long time workers who gave it all over the years who made them millionaires layed off with out one bit of thanks even a hand shake. No construction today is not what it was there all back stabbing each other and no one cares about it .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> I think its going to get bad in the future for construction . Were all estimating with computer programs today no common sense its a set amount of time per task or sub job . But it doesnt take into account the changes made like safety today is so restrictive you basically can not perform you work in the estimated time . Workers are slower in any task given plus it maybe me but the work force today do not move fast enough for me . Sorry but it is what it is i see lazy no common sense in the door with eight and the gate attitudes . I see people come and go faster then 10 years ago no one wants to work today hard. And i see the owners of companys who dont respect long time workers who gave it all over the years who made them millionaires layed off with out one bit of thanks even a hand shake. No construction today is not what it was there all back stabbing each other and no one cares about it .


Agreed again ! I'm one of those statistics . 19 years with the same company , then here's your check and barely a handshake , lol ! They had no jobs on the books in my local and let a bunch of us go . I knew it would happen eventually and I had a great run , but it still pisses me off . Bottom line is , company's now a days aren't holding on to anyone , if they don't have the work ! It's very cut throat from an owner and a member standpoint , and it's not good ! Eventually , every guy who once cared , won't because he knows he may only be around for that one job ( if that ) . I was never an 8 and skate guy , but I can see why guys get that way .


----------



## canaston (Jun 24, 2009)

looks like center for the performing arts project in downtown orlando?

chris


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

canaston said:


> looks like center for the performing arts project in downtown orlando?
> 
> chris


Well you are correct


----------



## canaston (Jun 24, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well you are correct


looks good thanks for sharing

saw that crazy looking roof go up. that thing looked crazy from the ground.

keep it up
chris


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Another area of the same job 118 conduits riser up to second floor we cut and change to emergency pwr rigid and normal pwr EMT. These go over head on second floor Lots of fun


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you able to keep 360° of bends between pull points?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Are you able to keep 360° of bends between pull points?


On any route we only have two bends then a pull box with one or two odd runs we have two 90 s and one offset but we always install pull boxes .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

piperunner said:


> On any route we only have two bends then a pull box with one or two odd runs we have two 90 s and one offset but we always install pull boxes .


That last picture you put up has a bend at the bottom of the riser then another one just after that one (if I'm looking at the picture correctly). You have a pull box before you start to turn up the wall or floor? That would mean it would have to be in the concrete floor?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Another area of the same job 118 conduits riser up to second floor we cut and change to emergency pwr rigid and normal pwr EMT. These go over head on second floor Lots of fun


Is that a built-in pipe organ?  Man, I can't get over the amount of conduit. How do they pour concrete around all of that without leaving voids?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you write a pipe schedule number at the end of every PVC run to keep track of what is going where..

What is the secret that we can't see in the pics... there must be some fool proof method you use to keep from going insane following each run..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Is that a built-in pipe organ?  Man, I can't get over the amount of conduit. How do they pour concrete around all of that without leaving voids?


Get the idea.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

B4T said:


> Get the idea.....:whistling2::laughing:


 
Yeah.....but look at that first picture. That's just insane. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Yeah.....but look at that first picture. That's just insane. :laughing:


Seriously... they drop the vibrator into the cement till it hits bottom and work it up and down like you were trolling for a fish...

I saw them do it on DSC when building the Hoover Dam.. you can see the cement flow in right next to the hose...

Pretty sure it is a special type of light weight soupy cement they use...


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That last picture you put up has a bend at the bottom of the riser then another one just after that one (if I'm looking at the picture correctly). You have a pull box before you start to turn up the wall or floor? That would mean it would have to be in the concrete floor?



No there are no pull boxes in the floor what you dont see is the other end there is only two bends in that run and your looking at them . The other end goes into basement over head in the lower basement . This job is not a regular flat one elevation slab there 7 different levels . What you see there is a 6 foot deep slab and thats fine stone washed around conduits. We get 110 percent compaction no concrete its coral sand and shell stone hard as a rock. pull boxes will be on that wall your looking at on second floor.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> Do you write a pipe schedule number at the end of every PVC run to keep track of what is going where..
> 
> What is the secret that we can't see in the pics... there must be some fool proof method you use to keep from going insane following each run..


Theres no secret spread sheets layouts of routes pipe numbers and good help. one at a time


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome pics piperunner!! 
Looking forward to seein more of your PVC runs and the transitions from PVC to EMT and rigid too..


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we cut them today below finished slab we fill this with fine stone shell mix easy with the crane .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well we cut them today below finished slab we fill this with fine stone shell mix easy with the crane .


What's the purpose of cutting them below the finished slab elevation?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What's the purpose of cutting them below the finished slab elevation?


 Well you need to come thur with rigid .


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

tell them to hold the pour, you forgot a conduit


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well you need to come thur with rigid .


I assumed you were coming into the open bottom of gear, and didn't see anything wrong with PVC. 

Thanks again for the pics and the info. It's nice to see this kind of stuff.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I assumed you were coming into the open bottom of gear, and didn't see anything wrong with PVC.
> 
> Thanks again for the pics and the info. It's nice to see this kind of stuff.


This is a riser to the second floor electrical room goes up 16 foot turns into pull boxes and goes over head from that point any time you pass thur a deck or floor its rigid . Were going to be here for two more years its already been one year and were still in the dirt .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> tell them to hold the pour, you forgot a conduit


Actually we do play games like that we put a 4 inch conduit stub up out in the middle of a room and watch people look at it there not sure if its suppose to be there but no one ever says anything then during the pour we knock it over and they all freak out . Its just to give the office boys a trill because they only come out when there pouring and walk around like they 
did all the work . We have fun sometimes we install a 6 inch plumbing pipe and watch the mechanical contractor before a pour freak out . I usally ask them hey whats that for is that in the right spot LOL :laughing:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is an impressive, ungodly, unholy amount of conduit. I thought my little slab was impressive.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well you need to come thur with rigid .


Since they are all cut off below slab grade and taped, when do you stub the rigid up? We usually put the FA on, screw on a short rigid nipple with coupling and then tape that.

What do you guys use to heat pipe? A bunch of 6" box heaters?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Cow said:


> Since they are all cut off below slab grade and taped, when do you stub the rigid up? We usually put the FA on, screw on a short rigid nipple with coupling and then tape that.
> 
> What do you guys use to heat pipe? A bunch of 6" box heaters?


Well we keep them cut down until the shear wall jack form work is done. Since there 2 inches off the face of the shear wall the forms attach directly to the wall behind our conduits so there in the way now . We go back after the wall form is jacked up the slab gets poured after the walls are up. All the walls are solid concrete they use jacked up forms they bolt into the wall you see now and slide up vertical each floor . So the decks are poured after all the walls are built this makes it tuff for us because we have to install conduits passing through now in the walls then come back and add the connecting conduits and its a 9 story building . We use gas oil bath cannon heaters to bend conduits but we route conduits to keep no more then two bends in a run . We also have a induction box heater for 4 " and 6 " but we try and route or bow runs to minimize any bends we like sweeps long bends but use factory 90 for stubs .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well we cut them today below finished slab we fill this with fine stone shell mix easy with the crane .


Pipe Runner,
Amazing work! Shoot me a pm when you have a chance.


----------



## Marauder (Jan 29, 2011)

Im am amazed . Thanks for sharing


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well we cut them today below finished slab we fill this with fine stone shell mix easy with the crane .


In your photo of all the cut down stub ups that are ready for short rigid nipples, are all landing into a unit sub station distribution, or grouped individual open bottom switch gear sectioned services?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> In your photo of all the cut down stub ups that are ready for short rigid nipples, are all landing into a unit sub station distribution, or grouped individual open bottom switch gear sectioned services?


 There going up to the second floor electrical room its a overhead conduit riser up to the second floor electrical room from the main electrical room in the basement . We have 18 electrical rooms in house one switch yard and three generators with multiple conduit runs each room is fed from different 
switchboards normal or emergency power typical riser . The main sub station is in the yard with the gensets this riser is just some of the conduits 
that we must run to different parts of the building . Heres some EMT risers starting up this is another part of the building another riser .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner,
Your work and company clearly is the biggest and best work ever posted on this site! I will probably be reading about your building in electrical contractor magazine! I am in awe seeing any photos you post!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Btw,
Beautifully laid out little template under the riser, all drawn in pipe sizes in the rack


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

You too must have many hours racked up using a 881ct


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What size service is going in this building... too lazy to read back if it was posted already..


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> You too must have many hours racked up using a 881ct


 We use the 881 table bender and 555 SB i like greenlee for there benders we have a few on site.
That plate is 16 gage sheet metal its so we can pour grout and fire seal between floors in that chase.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> What size service is going in this building... too lazy to read back if it was posted already..


Four 4000amp one 3000amp


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Four 4000amp one 3000amp


That many big services, must have quite a few floors. Any primary risers to unit substations? Also how many square feet total will the building be?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> There going up to the second floor electrical room its a overhead conduit riser up to the second floor electrical room from the main electrical room in the basement . We have 18 electrical rooms in house one switch yard and three generators with multiple conduit runs each room is fed from different
> switchboards normal or emergency power typical riser . The main sub station is in the yard with the gensets this riser is just some of the conduits
> that we must run to different parts of the building . Heres some EMT risers starting up this is another part of the building another riser .


Looks like about 1.5" spacing between conduits from the pic


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> That many big services, must have quite a few floors. Any primary risers to unit substations? Also how many square feet total will the building be?


Well theres 8 floors no primary feeds inside building they stay in the switch yard only low voltage coming into its 330,000 square feet . 

Do you do commercial work meaning new construction what type of jobs in NY ? Actually iam from Edison NJ but have been in florida for many years now we only do new work nothing else . Theres nothing we do that any other electrical contractor doesnt do theres plenty of big jobs running out there all over i guess no one 
shares there work ive done so many jobs over the years i really dont think its special just another project .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well theres 8 floors no primary feeds inside building they stay in the switch yard only low voltage coming into its 330,000 square feet .


Low voltage means 480/277 or 208/120 ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Pipedude, just a quick Q here, why didn't you folks use the pipe stackers? 


>>>>












~CS~


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Low voltage means 480/277 or 208/120 ?


Well yes 480 /277 and 208 /120 volts typical inside building we run the primary conduits to the manholes for the power company they set the transformers and we pull the wire on the secondarys into building mains we do the pipe and set the concrete pads thats typical on any site .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Low voltage means 480/277 or 208/120 ?


Well yes 480 /277 and 208 /120 volts typical inside building we run the primary conduits to the manholes for the power company they set the transformers and we pull the wire on the secondarys into building mains we do the pipe and set the concrete pads thats typical on any site .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Pipedude, just a quick Q here, why didn't you folks use the pipe stackers?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> ...


 We do use them but mostly we dont have the space to stack them under slabs most of our work to get it to fit and overcome all the elevation and direction changes you can not use plastic supports .
Theres not enough room to fit all the conduits or cross conduits plus we have to walk on top of our work for weeks they break easy .
We use EMT racks PVC spacers tie wire and if its in a matt slab we use standees.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh , i see....so, it was kinda a _'make 'er fit'_ situation there then? 

Lotta that in the trade, once in a while there's an Archy who'll prance on through the job in his brickenstocks and actually realize it!

~CS~


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Oh , i see....so, it was kinda a _'make 'er fit'_ situation there then?
> 
> Lotta that in the trade, once in a while there's an Archy who'll prance on through the job in his brickenstocks and actually realize it!
> 
> ~CS~


Oh ya today we have the construction Engineering Kids that walk the job daily and take photos go back to the office trailers and try and find something wrong with anything .They send out emails and letters to the different contractors for correction notices . They stay on there computers all day long reading the specs and if you have a issue and explain to them you just cant do that it wont work . They cant understand it plus we get a kick out of them when they cant find a solution and we tell them what needs to be done . I dont know how they find there way to work they need a tom tom i guess . Most just got out or are going to 
school for construction engineering or are going to be a engineer of some kind. The construction managers hire them take them under there wing and let them see what the real world is they take part in building the job.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well theres 8 floors no primary feeds inside building they stay in the switch yard only low voltage coming into its 330,000 square feet .
> 
> Do you do commercial work meaning new construction what type of jobs in NY ? Actually iam from Edison NJ but have been in florida for many years now we only do new work nothing else . Theres nothing we do that any other electrical contractor doesnt do theres plenty of big jobs running out there all over i guess no one
> shares there work ive done so many jobs over the years i really dont think its special just another project .


Here in in NYC when we do larger 80 storie high rise. We have primary risers that go up the core of the building concrete encased. Every 20 floors or so we set unit substations then feed up and down out of that unit substation with low voltage. Same thing over again with primary up to 40th floor with primary and unit substation. 
So in essence on moserious jobs bigger than will ever be posted here, we come out of the utility street primary distribution vault with 4 sets of primary into the buildings concrete encased core up to unit substations.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

My best friend was local 3 lead Forman for 100 man shop. I have been exposed to the biggest work there is, hard to beat the excitement


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Here in in NYC when we do larger 80 storie high rise. We have primary risers that go up the core of the building concrete encased. Every 20 floors or so we set unit substations then feed up and down out of that unit substation with low voltage. Same thing over again with primary up to 40th floor with primary and unit substation.
> So in essence on moserious jobs bigger than will ever be posted here, we come out of the utility street primary distribution vault with 4 sets of primary into the buildings concrete encased core up to unit substations.


Well yes we have run HV primarys risers up dropping off on 20 th fl or 40th fl 50th fl on some jobs but not this one most buildings in florida are not 80 stories average typical 35 and a few higher but thats our building codes plus common sense we dont have a good base for foundations like rock and when its Hurricane season i dont want to be up that high. 
Ive work in Jersey and New York & PA many moons ago too cold for me my blood is thin now cant take the cold weather . We bitch when its 40 deg down here i have not seen snow in many years i dont miss it until xmas time .


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

piperunner said:


> We do use them but mostly we dont have the space to stack them under slabs most of our work to get it to fit and overcome all the elevation and direction changes you can not use plastic supports .
> Theres not enough room to fit all the conduits or cross conduits plus we have to walk on top of our work for weeks they break easy .
> We use EMT racks PVC spacers tie wire and if its in a matt slab we use standees.


Those plastic spacers are such a pain in the ass if you have to walk on the conduits.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Those plastic spacers are such a pain in the ass if you have to walk on the conduits.


We do and we dont if its no bends yes if its nice a perfect yes . But there a labor intense waste of time and 
we use rebar conduit racks and make lots of money with less work once the dirt is in its over.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Piperunner, beautifull pics once again! That's the building with the (4) 4000 amp and (1) 3000 amp services? Looks like there all going to your distribution switching yard. Looks like you have about 10 sets on the 4000 amp services. 500 Mcm copper per set?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

piperunner said:


> We do and we dont if its no bends yes if its nice a perfect yes . But there a labor intense waste of time and
> we use rebar conduit racks and make lots of money with less work once the dirt is in its over.


Thats a mental amount of pipe man, even though its getting covered it still lools great aswell.

Im NZ they would just build a service tunnel and run on tray, I like seeing how other places do stuff.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Piperunner, beautifull pics once again! That's the building with the (4) 4000 amp and (1) 3000 amp services? Looks like there all going to your distribution switching yard. Looks like you have about 10 sets on the 4000 amp services. 500 Mcm copper per set?


Nop 123electric this is some past jobs we did years ago has nothing to do with my job now it was a example of plastic spacers used on some of our jobs and jobs we didnt they were many years ago . And it was 11 sets of 4 inch to each on that job 5 mains with 750 mcm 11 runs each or 55 runs of 4 inch . The bottom was 158 4 inch 14 to each main 7 mains 5000a each .
So this was just for the folks who asked about the plastic spacers yes we do and no we dont . The switch yard for the job were doing now is the below photos this was done about 8 months ago 13 runs of 4 inch to each main 4- 4000 a the one 3000amp is the emergency switchboard . Its easy to build a rack and they dont break or shift .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

750 aluminum for all the pulls on the services? Can't even fathom the cost if they were copper.
Is that 1" rigid that your using for spacers in between must of the vertical rises there? 
Are all the inside mains grouped (4) 4000 and (1)3000? Or are the services firewalled off and in different sections of the building. I know on the monstrous services we throw out the rule of one feeder to a building code. Plus in your switching yard you have primary means of disconnect.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> 750 aluminum for all the pulls on the services? Can't even fathom the cost if they were copper.
> Is that 1" rigid that your using for spacers in between must of the vertical rises there?
> Are all the inside mains grouped (4) 4000 and (1)3000? Or are the services firewalled off and in different sections of the building. I know on the monstrous services we throw out the rule of one feeder to a building code. Plus in your switching yard you have primary means of disconnect.


One main electrical room for all mains theres four normal incoming services in one room . The emergency is in a room by itself next door with all the transfer switches LRS EMR LS theres two primary switches looped in the yard . Some services are copper and some are aluminum depends on the specs what ever they want i dont buy it i just install it so if they want copper thats ok with me . Yes just one inch EMT we drive it down 3 foot run 3/4 across sometimes 1 inch tie wire racks .


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

May we call you a 'master plumber'.

Very impressive. Obviously all engineered out in advance by a master designer.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Running in the flukes*

Well this is another crew on our job they do the decks PVC and EMT in a 
6 1/4" metal deck running in the flukes. We call them the deck bitches


----------

